# From Dr. Rodriguez



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Thank you Clint!!!


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I'll second that!


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

THIRD!!!!
Keep it coming.


----------



## Tommy (Oct 9, 2005)

Fourth!!
Very interesting.


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

Thankyou!!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

You know, I've been able to influence a few old tymers in my neck of the woods...they've watched me fog and gone out and bought Bonide foggers so they could do their own hives independent of me. I learned from others here who learned from Dr. R's teachings....

All I can say is thanks, I appreciate the lessons and am happy with the outcome so far...so my gratitude to Dr. R and his happy followers.


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

I certainly appreciate the information.

However, I find it a little disconcerting that one would use Scripture that is specifically speaking about Jesus Christ our Savior and the way to eternal life and somehow use it as a means to promote FGMO/Thymol or at least diss those who may disagree.

At a minimum, I find it disrespectful of God's Word.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Well Dan
I think all of "us" that clame CHRIST as savior should bee as BOLD to include HIM in EVERY part of our life!!


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

honeyman46408 said:


> Well Dan
> I think all of "us" that clame CHRIST as savior should bee as BOLD to include HIM in EVERY part of our life!!


I understand that Ed. The problem is... that he is using the verse to promote the use of FMGO. He is NOT using the verse to promote the gospel or to even explain what it means... He is using the verse to stab at those who question FGMO.

In my view it is a complete disregard to the sanctity of Scripture and misuse of the Word of God. 

This use of the verse wasn't about including Christ in every part of our life. This was about dissing the naysayers. 

Had he used a verse such as John 3:16.... For God so loved the world that he gave his only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him will not perish but have everlasting life.... 

and then used the verse....

“They will turn their ears away from the truth and turn aside to myths.” 2Timothy 4:4

Then I would not have a problem. But to use that verse and then go into a dissertation about the history, benefit, and use of FGMO, and again discuss how he felt he was personally attacked at Beesource makes it clear how he wanted the verse to be taken.

Let's use Scripture to promote the Gospel and the plan of Salvation. Lets not use it to promote or diss someone who has a different point of view about something that has *NO eternal significance.*

When he was leaving I sent him an email asking him to stay. I think there is some promise to FGMO/Thymol. I had supercedure issues when I fogged but it did help with mites. I wish he would have stayed. But in my view he is using Scripture to backhand those who disagree with him. That to me is no better than what he is accusing others of doing.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Here's another story:

A while ago, a guy popped up and announced that you could control
varroa mite infestations with fogged FGMO. Lots of people ran out
and bought foggers, and the peaceful countryside was suddenly
noisy with all that fogging going on.

Funny thing though, even if you fogged every week, you still lost
hives. But those who invested in the foggers persisted, as they
hated to admit that they had wasted their money and time.

A few fires were started by mis-adjusted foggers, but no one died.

Eventually, controlled studies were done, and fogged FGMO was 
found to be no better than the untreated control hives in terms
of keeping hives from varroa overload and collapse.

So, FGMO + Thymol was trotted out as being an even better way
to control varroa. No admission was made that FGMO alone just
would not do the job, it was simply stated that FGMO and thymol
was "better". This was no big surprise, as thymol had been proven
to be effective in Europe and the US. The only difference here was
the method of application, where an expensive and occasionally
balky piece of equipment was used, rather than the simple approach
of strips or powders.

So, fogged FGMO, as an inert carrier for thymol is said to "work",
and there is no reason to think that this would not be a reasonable
way to distribute thymol around a hive, assuming of course that
you get your dose correct, and have the fogger set up properly.
So I guess everyone can declare victory in their own terms, and 
go home.

The lesson here is that beekeepers like the idea of a "weapon" 
to use against varroa much more than a "miticide" or "control".
If it looks like a weapon, so much the better, but it should
at least make a big cloud and some noise. Vaporized oxalic acid
was much the same, and had the extra advantage of needing
a propane torch for that soupcon of pyromania in all of us.

But FGMO for varro is much like Sodium Diacetate for foulbrood.
When tested, it works no better than spraying water in the
hive, but it just seems like something that beekeepers want
to be true.

I suggested long ago that foggers be equipped with mirrors, so 
that the beekeeper would have BOTH smoke and mirrors.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Jim, you forgot the period of time when "cords" were required.

Your certainly not going to get any "God bless you" comments with posts like that.

About an hour or two ago, I did see "Dr. Pedro Rodriguez" signed in at the bottom of the page where it shows who's on-line. I wonder who that was using his name? You don't suppose.....nah, couldn't be.......


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

*Food Grade Mineral Oil*

Dear fellow participants.
First of all I wish to apologize to any and all who may feel offended when I cite religoius matters in my writing. There is no offense intended.
Secondly, any one who knows me would immedately agree that I am a devout Christian. I do not use The Lords name in vain nor the scriptures. I use the scriptures, the bible or any other religous art or literature for no other reason than to praise The Lord and His creation. My work and my faith to the Lord are sacred to me. Both are always in communion. I respect and praise those that feel as I do and pray for those who differ. The Lord is my judge and I do not judge others hence I would never use the scriptures to lash at those who disagree with me. My quotes have only one meaning as it has been meant to be as long as these have existed. I think that my use of the scriptures should be a factor of cohesion for all rather than dissension. I recite The Lords Prayer often giving special emphasis when I ask The Lord to forgive my offenses since I believe that He is full of love and forgiveness. 
I left beesource because I felt that my faith was being questioned and that my faith was being used to create controversy in the forum fact that I considered unfair to Barry and a disserservice to beekeeping. 
I think that I have selfishly given a lifetime of work for my socond love, honeybees. I find it hard to believe that beekeepers would use my faith to discredit my contributions to beekeeping. I will use my faith to continue to do so as long as the Good Lord allows me to do it and hope and pray that I will be understood.
My very best to all and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm disappointed that there are always some who feel compelled to intervene and "save" all of the misguided beekeepers blindly shuffling with outstretched arms toward the edge of the unseen FGMO/Thymol cliffs.

This thread was started in reference to FGMO/Thymol. I'm sure your hearts are in the right place, you are simply attempting to spare us the heartache of failure. But if one does not agree with it, why not just move on, ignore it, and let all of us fools continue with our babbling in ignorance. If we end up failing, then we deserve to be "straightened out".


Everyone spends (wastes) their hard earned money on one pet project or another. I, myself, just purchased a fogger and thymol a couple of weeks ago and am putting it to the test. I'll let you know in a year from now if it was worth it. No amount of "talking about it", one way or the other, will satisfy my curiosity and give me a definitive answer. I'll know for sure once I've used it in my own yards.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

How do you reply [edit by mod]. I think there was enough spread with that one post to cover "New York/Bahamas/Malaysia" with at least 6 feet of it. I won't even try to respond to something so ridiculously wrong.


As for the Dr., I don't think this is tailgator, so it isn't the place to discuss religion.

As for FGMO and thymol, it kills mites. That's all I am interested in.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> Jim, you forgot the period of time when "cords" were required.

Ooops, you are correct - the CORDS. Yeah, that was before thymol
became available to the masses. But as I recall, there was a short
period where one was supposed to use only a "special" sort of thymol
somehow different/better/gooder than anything else.

So many revisions, so little vision.

> Your certainly not going to get any "God bless you" comments 
> with posts like that.

Sure I will - I've gotten lots of them.
If I can save just one hive of God's creatures, or keep just
one guy from quitting beekeeping because his bees keep dying every
other season, then it will be worth the abuse of the vacant-eyed zombies
who follow anyone who claims to have found "the magic bullet" against
varroa.

> I won't even try to respond...

And, right on cue, Iddee shows up. .

It is not that you won't even try, it is that your prior attempts
failed, and the historical record contradicts you at every turn! 

> As for FGMO and thymol, it kills mites. That's all I am interested in.

No, it is *thymol *that kills mites. The FGMO is just to make the woosh
sound and the cloud of smoke. The fogger is much like one of those 
"Light Sabers" favored by 8-year-olds who want to play at being Luke Skywalker or Han Solo.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

So maybe it is the thymol that kills the mites, but it is the FGMO and fogger that makes treatment time about 4 seconds per hive and about 10 cents per treatment. If you prefer to pay multi-dollars and have to open each hive twice or more per treatment to get it done, that's your choice. I have better things to do with my time and money.

Like buy 8 year old toys and play with my grandsons.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Jim Fischer said:


> The fogger is much like one of those
> "Light Sabers" favored by 8-year-olds who want to play at being Luke Skywalker or Han Solo.



Ouch, I may have to rethink this thing.

I was picturing myself as a "Jean-Claude Van Damme" Universal Soldier character in the beeyard. 

Now I'm really bummed!


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

I gave up on the fogging about a year ago and sold my fogger. Wish I had kept it now!!! Dang if that thing wasn't fun! Light sticks don't hold a candle to one of them things!!!! Whewhoooooo


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

And for all you newcomers, that's why Dr. Rodriguez left...


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

now now fellas, if he wants to spend his time and money for the betterment of beekeeping for beekeepers, you really shouldn't make fun. let him do his thing. it's not like he's catching swarms of ahb and sending them to oklahama or anything. but as far as i can tell, if this thing was scaled down to size for the bees it would be the best protection against mites and ahb;
http://s29.photobucket.com/albums/c285/barrydigman/?action=view&current=DSCN4076.jpg


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks, MB. You are 100% correct. The only thing is, Dr. Rod wasn't a stubborn, bull-headed, ******* like me. 

I ain't goin' nowhar.

The [edit by mod] slung here goes right by me and as far as I am concerned, acts like a boomerang and flys right back into the face of the thrower.

By the way, Dr. Rod, glad to see you visiting and hope you can ignore the ignoramuses and hang around.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Bizzybee said:


> I gave up on the fogging about a year ago and sold my fogger. Wish I had kept it now!!! Dang if that thing wasn't fun! Light sticks don't hold a candle to one of them things!!!! Whewhoooooo


I have one that I will send you after I get that bottle of mead, ahem.   It works great. I even have about four and a half gallons of oil to go with it. It must have worked really well as I used it back when the dr. said that the ONLY thing you needed was fgmo. That was before you needed to add cords or even later when you had to add thymol.

So this is the good stuff from back in ought three. Like I said, I used it a few times and then decided to go treatment free and it worked! Thanks to fgmo I have no problems!


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

iddee said:


> Thanks, MB. You are 100% correct. The only thing is, Dr. Rod wasn't a stubborn, bull-headed, ******* like me.
> 
> I ain't goin' nowhar.
> 
> ...


10 - 4 I AGREE


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

MB,
I would have to dissagree. The reason he left, is many. Being questioned was out of the question. Being questioned was beneath him. Being questioned was ignored.

If you questioned ANYTHING that Dr, R. did not want to answer, you were ignored. If you spoke highly of FGMO, you were unindated with "God bless you" and the like.

I remember a time that in one of the failed "tests" that the cord was supposedly one inch shorter than the protocol called for. I questioned why a protocol could be marketed that could have a failure rate or success rate so clearly defined by an inch difference in cord. Ignored.

I questioned why if the protocol was so complete, with a guaranteed 100% effectiveness, why did it change so many times over the years. FGMO, FGMO with cords, fgmo with cords with thymol, fgmo with thymol but no cords....I'm not even sure where the protocol stands anymore. But anyway....ignored!

I would like at this time to stop and mention my complete free giving of my human existance, dedicated to humanity. My whole existance has been to be a better beekeeper, to help others, to serve humanity, and know I have done this without any help. I have sacrificed much, and spend much of my own money, my time, and my inner soul...only trying to help others. For those who appreciate this.....GOD BLESS YOU! For all the others....I'll be ignoring you! 

And if any of you even attempt to question my post, question my protocol, or fail to hang on every word that I say...I will take my ball and go home. Of course, I will make that threat many, many times. And when I do leave... As Arnold said "I'll be Backl!"

I also believe right before he left, Dr. R openly stated that he had another forum that would allow him to promote his ideas, with no questions asked. Becuase he did not have time to answer questions. This was the reason he left. He left for better pastures. He left for a forum that he could use as a platform to promote his ideas without the masses he was speaking, being able to ask questions. He wanted no questions, no counterpoints, and no objections. Something that does not always happen on an open forum. 

I think for anyone around long enough....this paints a better picture. Thats how I saw it. Thats my opinion. 

As usual, if you don't agree with something, comments of [edit by mod] is made. Surprised that these comments are allowed. To dissagree is one thing. To call someone's comments [edit by mod] is another. Debate should be encouraged. [edit by mod] slinging should not.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

[edit by mod]

>>>The only difference here was
the method of application, where an expensive and occasionally
balky piece of equipment was used, rather than the simple approach
of strips or powders.<<<

One great difference was the 3 seconds it takes to treat, without opening the hive. 

[edit by mod]


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> So maybe it is the thymol that kills the mites, but it is the 
> FGMO and fogger that makes treatment time about 4 seconds 
> per hive...

Yes, as I said:

*"So, fogged FGMO, as an inert carrier for thymol is said to "work",
and there is no reason to think that this would not be a reasonable
way to distribute thymol around a hive, assuming of course that
you get your dose correct, and have the fogger set up properly."

*And if you get the fogger for free, and never have to fiddle with it
at all, and have the ability to adjust it properly every time, and mix
up your thymol with the FGMO correctly every time, then golly gee,
maybe the cost per hive is 4 cents. But somehow I think that the
phrase "your mileage will vary" applies here.

> I haven't lost a hive to mites since I started fogging.

Which version of the "method" worked for you, Iddee?
On how many yards? How many hives per yard?
And where's the mite-count data for those hives?

Simple questions like these are never answered, but
I'll ask them as a way of focusing the attention on
tangible metrics, rather than intangible and extraordinary
claims that fly in the face of controlled studies.

[edit by mod]


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Iddee,
I know you have only been on beesource since Jun 05, but here is a link that was the climax to many of the items I mentioned above. You will note my reply to Dr. R, after his famous, and often repeating threat of leaving the forum. If you went back and read the threads prior to him leaving, and prior to you becoming a member, you can see what I speak of. [edit by mod] I said today what I said two years ago. You can read Dr. R's comments and my reply.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204895&page=9&highlight=forum


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

BjornBee said:


> MB,
> Being questioned was out of the question. Being questioned was beneath him. Being questioned was ignored.


I don't think anyone likes to be endlessly questioned about subjects when one's viewpoint has been expressed in terms of a hypothesis. It gets to be cumbersome, and annoying.

For those not of a scientific bent, a hypothesis simply uses a scientific methodology to discover an answer to a scientific problem. When I say "simply" - it is not really "simple". There's a lot of processing going on.

You *research* - collect information from your own experiences, knowledge gained and verified from written resources, and experiments. Then, you identify a specific *problem* which can be solved using an experimental methodology. Finally, you can form a *hypothesis* -- a proposed solution to a problem based on your research and knowledge. You are going to have variables in your experimentation, which can usually be thwarted by the use of control groups. But, it is always an on-going study. 

Your specified conclusion to your project is always going to have nay-sayers, because hypotheses can't always be proven to be correct, as in this world, it is impossible to have perfect conditions. A hypothesis is an "educated guess". Just remember that this is an on-going study; questions can't always be immediately answered, although they do provide the incentive for further study, and are often helpful in changing the focus or methodology of the study.

MM

Oh, BjornBee - you avoided my further queries regarding Russian stock around the middle of August. I'm not holding that against you...


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

*Dr. Rodriguez*

Simply amazing! I have much to thank for the efforts of the good Doctor. I use his methods and find them to help our bees. I am also light-years removed from some of the personal philosophies of many here, including those of the good Doctor. And still, I thank him and others who have made the efforts for better bee-keeping. As a hobbyist I may not see the consequences the large industrial operations, but then, the large operations have surely benefitted from insights gained by the occasional hobbyist......I want to wish all of you the best of successes and respect for one another.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Alex,
Amazing? I guess I could agree. I think its truly a blessing to hear opposing views, debate, both side of an issue, and open discussion. You wouldn't want anything less would you?


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

BjornBee said:


> Now tell me...How may I help you!


By learning how to spell. 

I don't know how sincere you are, since you misspelled or misused "except" (s/b accept) and "apoligies" (s/b apologies).

Actually, Bjorn, I have become quite amused by your past diatribes, and take most of your statements _cum grano salis_.

MM


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

I guess if the best (worst ?) there is, is a jab about my spelling, then I'm doing something right....


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

*Dr. Rodriguez*

Hi Bjornbee et al, on the one hand it is amazing, on the other hand I have the benefit of seeing some things from another bench-mark as I have lived part of my life in an atmosphere where disagreement could see you under a fake shower head. Situations of this sort can give you different perspectives and I am thankful that I now have the opportunity to hear and express differing opinions without dire consequences.
To keep on track, I just looked at our bee hives that are in our garden behind the house and the weakest team must have had some new-comers. They seem to be on orientation flights. I hope its is not robbing as they have feed on top and need all they can get. Earlier this summer I saw some with what I thought was K-wing. Now they are doing better. Was it the Thymol in the oil? I don't know but I am satisfied and hope that they will make it through the winter. Take care and have fun


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

MapMan said:


> I don't think anyone likes to be endlessly questioned about subjects when one's viewpoint has been expressed in terms of a hypothesis. It gets to be cumbersome, and annoying.


And yet, that is the game of science. It is not for everyone. The problem has been they way questions were answered if they ever were, not necessarily the quality of the information (though there are some questions about that as well). 

If you stick your neck out and want to proclaim that your treatment for X affliction is all that and a bag of chips, be prepared to back it up. If you are unwilling to do that, play another game. To expect anything other than that to happen is setting one self up for a frustrating time. If we believed everyone who came down the pike with the next silver bullet without a healthy dose of *skep*ticism, where would we bee?

For one I don't think much of the repeated questioning would have gone on for nearly as long as it did if the questions were answered cogently and with some modicum of scientific detachment. Some folks simply "own" an idea too much to be objective. Is that Dr. R? Maybe, I dunno for sure as I don't live in his skull, but I think some could effectively make that argument based on his behavior on this board.

I think he means well, I think he definitely wants to help beekeepers and bees. I find it odd that he has to point that out all the time but hey, we all need something I guess, seems that all he really wants is some recognition for his efforts. I think his efforts on the behalf of bees and beekeeping are wonderful regardless of the efficacy or lack thereof of FGMO (if people only tried things we knew would work, where would we be?). If more people did that we would prolly solve more problems (though we would also have more failed experiments.) At the same token, all the effort in the world can't force something to be effective if it isn't.

If the theory is sound, let it stand on it's own data. If not, let it go.

Keith "if you don't occasionally get negative data, you aren't reaching enough" Benson


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Keith Benson said:


> If the theory is sound, let it stand on it's own data. If not, let it go.


That's just it - a theory is an explanation. I'm speaking of a hypothesis, which is an idea that undergoes testing, in order to come to some terms of understanding phenomena. 

Theories can be, and are often tested, supported, rejected and are sometimes modified based on foundations of new data, or sometimes research methodology which has surfaced to provide us with better ways to gather and understand the data.

If Dr. Rodriguez is still in the formative stages of developing his process, he might not want to answer questions until he is able to fully understand the process and explain his technique. It's his prerogative.

MM


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

MapMan said:


> If Dr. Rodriguez is still in the formative stages of developing his process, he might not want to answer questions until he is able to fully understand the process and explain his technique. It's his prerogative.
> 
> MM


Mapman, we get the hypothesis/theory thing, I guess that wasn't my point. 

As to what I have quoted above, re-read what some folks have said here. The point is that he has never really presented this as a work in progress, and at every step of the way his work is presented as *the *solution. And then he goes on to modify it, all the while refusing to discuss why and reacting to any questions as to an insult.

If the fog had worked as originally billed (results that have never been duplicated) there would have been no need for the chords. If the fog+chords worked as billed (results that have never been duplicated) there would have been no need for the thymol.

The reality is that something doesn't really add up, at least not to the careful observer, and when you ask about that, well, it is taken poorly. If there is a decent explanation it is lost in the pleas of unjust injury to pious and humble man. At least some people see it that way. As always in beekeeping, YMMV.

Keith


----------



## clintonbemrose (Oct 23, 2001)

I still cannot believe the ubuse people feel toward Dr. R. It is easy to understand why he left. It is easy to DISRESPECT any one on the computer but most are cowards to do the same to a persons face. (they might get hurt)
This is my opinion.
Clint


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

i'd like to see a picture of the fogger in action, does an one out there have one?


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Clint said:

> I still cannot believe the ubuse people feel toward Dr. R. It is easy to
> understand why he left. 

It is not "abusive" to ask questions, even pointed ones.
It is not "abusive" to note that direct questions are being dodged.
It is not "abusive" to repeat unanswered questions.
It is not "abusive" to note that methods said to "work" suddenly change.
It is not "abusive" to note the findings of researchers.
It is not "abusive" to note a lack of a explanations of HOW something works.
It is not "abusive" to express frustration at all of the above.
It is not "abusive" to note that "Dr. R" has "quit the group" in a huff multiple times rather than answer simple questions.

> It is easy to DISRESPECT any one on the computer but most are 
> cowards to do the same to a persons face. (they might get hurt)

Hmmm... sounds like a threat of physical violence there, Clint.

Sure you've got sufficient hand-to-hand training, and are in good
enough shape to make a veiled threat of that sort? Last I heard, 
you had a close call with health issues, so I'm guessing that you've 
got someone else in mind to do the actual "hurting". Or, it could all
just be bluster. That's a darned shame, as I haven't killed anyone
in what seems like weeks.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

WVbeekeeper said:


> i'd like to see a picture of the fogger in action, does an one out there have one?


http://www.geocities.com/fatbeeman/


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

clintonbemrose said:


> I still cannot believe the ubuse people feel toward Dr. R. It is easy to understand why he left. It is easy to DISRESPECT any one on the computer but most are cowards to do the same to a persons face. (they might get hurt)
> This is my opinion.
> Clint


It is nothing people haven't typed "to his face". It is true that many folks hide behind their monitor, but I don't really see that in this group (this is my opinion). The mere fact that no one here may have *said *anything to his face verbally is more than likely because most don't have a chance to meet him. I think folks respect the effort he has put in, it is the other things folks have taken issue with. I do suspect though that he would not answer the questions the way he did here were it to be a more one on one meeting as by people's facial expressions and non-verbal clues it would be apparent that there was no malice meant in the mere asking.

I don't think anyone would be afraid to ask him their questions to his face. People getting hurt over something like this? Wouldn't that be juvenile? (and given the demographics of beekeeping, juvenile is about the last term that should be used, unless it has become synonymous with hexa through octogenarian )

Never confuse debate/discussion of an idea with a judgment about the originator of that idea.

Keith


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Well seems that once again here on beesource.com we have an impasse.

I doubt any discussion about Dr. R will result in folks changing their minds. There is only one thing that will do that, and that depends on the good Dr. himself. We know he is here so who knows what the future will bring. A saying comes to mind though: "If you always do what you have always done, you will always get what you have always got."

Keith


----------



## RememberBaker (May 21, 2007)

" I know Jesus and I've talked to God and I remember this from when I was young. Faith, hope and love are three good things He gave us and the greatest is love." Alan Jackson. I don't think I sense a whole lot of love here.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> Now would be a good time for ALL OF US to turn to our 
> faith for further guidance.

This request is all well and good as applied to personal interaction,
but it is a very very bad idea to "turn to faith" when addressing
mite control in beehives.

This is *EXACTLY* why folks had questions for Pedro, and
expected clear answers.

We simply do not and cannot allow issues of "faith" to apply to 
beekeeping, less so when we are being asked to have "faith" in 
the claims of mere mortals like ourselves.

To go further, there should be a principle of "separation of beekeeping
and religion". Barry tolerates quite a few "religious" or religion-influenced
discussions here, and that is very open-minded of him. But they don't
belong mixed in with the practical pragmatic beekeeping. We don't
want to offend the atheists among us, now do we?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>We don't
want to offend the atheists among us, now do we? <<<

Truthfully, yes, we do.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

iddee said:


> >>>We don't
> want to offend the atheists among us, now do we? <<<
> 
> Truthfully, yes, we do.


hehehe 

Everyone else is being offended... why not the athiests?


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

iddee said:


> >>>We don't
> want to offend the atheists among us, now do we? <<<
> 
> Truthfully, yes, we do.


Why? 

Keith


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Because I am not PC, I am offended many times daily, I have not died from it yet, and I don't really care if I, you, or anyone else is offended. I think it is just a part of life.

I also think if this goes any further, it should be restarted in tailgater.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

iddee said:


> Because I am not PC, I am offended many times daily, I have not died from it yet, and I don't really care if I, you, or anyone else is offended. I think it is just a part of life.
> 
> I also think if this goes any further, it should be restarted in tailgater.


No worries, I was asking about intent is all. Not caring if your views offend is one thing, being a git and trying to offend is childish, counterproductive and frankly stupid. Glad to see you aren't a git!

Keith


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Childish, at 62....THANKS

Counterproductive....That's debatable.

Stupid.... Read my other post..Only George, Bjorn, and Jim are licensed to call me stupid.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

iddee said:


> Read my other post..Only George, Bjorn, and Jim are licensed to call me stupid.


I did, that I why I *didn't* call you stupid!

Keith


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

*Keep Praying!*

Maybe I'll become a Born Again Re-Fogger.  (BARF)


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

*beekeeping and faith*

Hello folks.
I am asked to apologize for having offended participants in this forum. I have done that many times, and I doing it again here, if in fact some have been offended by my remarks. 
However, I must state again very emphatically. God is in my thoughts every second of my life. I strongly believe in His creation, bees being one of them. I respect every man´s religion and political views. This is one of the greatest things about our great US of America. All I ask is that my faith not be tainted. I am profoundly involved in my faith and anyone who wishes to find out all they have to do is to ask those in my church circles both in Virginia and in Spain. If that is the route that I wish to take all I ask is that I not be taken to task for it! I mention my faith and God´s work in every walk of life, why should I not do the very same in Beesource? Please remember that is is my way of life and that I do not mean to offend anyone. I practice The Lords Creed continuously and I "ask to be forgiven of my trespasses as I forgive those who trespass against me." 
I strongly believe that The Lord gave me an intellect to chose the kind of tasks that I should lead in my life, and beekeeping has been one of them (as early as nine years of age). I believe that The Lord guides me in my actions, hence in beekeeping. Why not praise His blessings? I can not participate in any sector in which I am barred from praising Him!, and I am extremely proud of it. Again, sorry if there are objections to my way of life.
Those who know me will agree that I am constantly looking for friends and that I am an easy person to get along. When I joined Beesource, I thought that I would find lots of friends here since we were beekeepers. I have offered the best that I have and have not asked for anything in return, except respect for my faith. I still hope that I can make amends and continue to provide assistance to beekeepers. This is a time when our industry needs all the help we can get. Or am I wrong?
Have a blessed day in the company of The Lord.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## suprstakr (Feb 10, 2006)

Amen Pedro.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

It's a sad state of affairs when a board like this is reduced to intentional offense from anyone.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Dr. Pedro Rodriguez . . .

Thank you. Welcome to BeeSource.


To ALL OTHERS . . .

Now, let's go forward w/ kindness in our hearts, and discuss BEES!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Bizzybee said:


> It's a sad state of affairs when a board like this is reduced to intentional offense from anyone.


Sometimes veiled as unintentional. I was out of town when this thread took off and am disappointed with the sarcasm, calling other's comments inappropriate things, and so on. It always starts with someone making a comment that is inappropriate and then people feel it is open season. I did my best to clean up the thread.

Pedro, you are always welcome to participate on the board and I will do my best to keep all name calling, personal jabbing and foul language out of it. Glad you're doing well.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Dr. Pedro Rodriguez said:


> Hello folks.
> "...I am asked to apologize for having offended participants in this forum."


Hey Doc, never met you, I've read much that you have written and I appreciate your insight. Thanks and btw, you didn't offend me.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

Dr. R,

So far, excellent results


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

*Moments of happiness*

Thanks to all for your kind words and wishes. I hope to be able to continue to contribute to beekeeping and of course I will definitely share my thoughts at the forum. May The Lord continue blessing all of us and keep us in harmony. 
As I have said before, thank you Barry for your continued friendship and support. 
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>It always starts with someone making a comment that is inappropriate and then people feel it is open season. I did my best to clean up the thread.<<<<

Yes, we do have a tendency to return fire when fired upon, don't we.

Thank You for cleaning it up and allowing it to stay, rather than deleting it totally.

Welcome back, Dr. R.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

*Seeking understanding*

Hello folks.
I heard an expression in a Reuters news clip that made me stop and think,
"not what I am saying but how I am saying it."
Please bear with me because I may need a little time to explain my thoughts.
I know that I have a good thing going with my method for treating honey bee mites. I have proven that it is possible to keep mite-free honey bee colonies with very strong populagtions and producing well. This is true both in Virginia and in Spain. I will provide photos at a later date. I also have been informed of the same fact by many other beekeepers who are being very successful practicing with my FGMO/thymol protocol.
Application of FGMO/thymol with a vaporizer (fogger) is a sound scinetific method applicable for treatment of both Varroa and tracheal mites. Actually there is non other known method of application that is more cost-effective for this purpose at this time. (I am sue that a commercial substitute for the present fogger might be produeced should it become necessary.) Futhermore, gas chromatography laboratory tests have proven that it can be applied during nectar flows as there has been no evidence of residues found in either honey or wax. The method reduces not only the cost of medication utilized but also the time required for its application thus making it very economic. I am sure that there are other aspects that may need explaining but I chose to defer them to a later time, if needed, for the sake of keeping this post as brief as possible.
After having heard the above cited clip, I wonder if I may have erred while making my presentations about the utilization of FGMO/thymol by simply not saying what I need to say and if I may have raised some eyebrows by how I am saying it. 
Should this be the case, I would appreciate your comments.
If it works as well as I know that it does, we are at a crioss roads where we may be able to provide another useful tool to beekeping at a time when it may make a large contribution to solving CCD. I have not lost a single colony in either Spain or Virginia while using my protocol. If it works for me and for those who are using it, it should work for others also. Beesource.com could very well become the platform for removal of any objections that beekeeprs may have about its use. 
How say yee fellow participants?
Have a blessed day.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

It is nearly, if not totally, impossible to project moods and attitudes in writing by laymen citizens. I'm sure any and everyone who has made a good number of posts on forums have been misunderstood at some time or other.

I use FGMO and thymol with a fogger. I like the results. Do I still have some mites? YES.. Do I use as directed by Dr. R??? NO. Do I want to be totally mite free? Not if I have to use any treatments of any kind. I want to development a resistant bee and have come very close to it, I think. I haven't lost a hive from my strain of resistants in five years, without FGMO and thymol. In the other yards are removals and trapouts from all over the area. They come in with mites and diseases on a regular basis. I do use FGMO and thymol on those hives, with great success. I have lost a few of them to disease, but none to mites.

Dr. R, hang in there with us. Glad to see you back.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I did buy a fogger from there idee! I have not used it yet. I would be interested in knowing more about this method.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Chef, PM me your questions and I'll do my best to answer them. Dr. R has said the same in past posts, if you want to PM or email him.


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

*FGMO/thymol protocol*

Dear friends.
I have tried many variations (field trials since 1993 when I started using thymol) and have found that FGMO/thymol does keep honey bees free from mites effectively provided that treatments are done without deviations from my protocol. On the other hand I have been in contact with other beekeepers who have tried and failed due precisely because they introduced changes into it. Many have succeeded after reviewing the reasons for their failures. Others have given up (as per their own admission).
I have forwarded my protocol to many people who have asked. I will gladly forward it promptly to any one who asks ([email protected]). I would post it on bee source.com but I must admit that I do not know how to do it. I will e-mail it to Barry and ask him if he wishes to post it. 
As I have stated previously, I do not seek wealth or fame for my work. My only interest remains my wish to help beekeepers in their management of their bees and success in their endeavor, thus ask and I will be there to help. 
Have a blessed day.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Dr. Pedro Rodriguez (Feb 5, 2002)

*Foundation*

Reply to Sundance regarding type of foundatin that I am using.
Hello Sundance and Beesource fellow participants.
I have chosen to use standard foundtion in all my hives both in Virgina and Spain. The reason for this is that I do not wish to introduce variants into my FGMO/thymol study yet. I may change later on if needed but not yet. 
I am particularly interested in testing old combs for residues. I now have some frames that are seven years old. No residues found yet from neither FGMO or thymol. I have replaced all the frames older than 7 years with standard foundation purchased from Dadant and installed new foundation in new frames from the same source. 
I hope this answers your question. 
Very best regards and God bless.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

*FGMO/Thymol treatment...*

Good morning Dr. Rodriguez et al,
Many thanks for all the help and wonderful advice in the past. As a small hobbyist beekeeper I have used FGMO initially and then added Thymol this year. The number of varroa in the process has steadily declined but never completely diappeared. The reasons for the very small number of varroa this year could also be based on other conditions that I cannot identify, but I am satisfied that we are doing the right thing. SHBs are another subject and they are on a slight increase but seem to be managed by the bees. All in all, I am very happy with the FGMO/Thymol regimen and thank all of you for the advice given. Dear Dr., please keep up the good spirit and work. Thanks, Alex in Kentucky


----------

